# au bout de



## Lucatw

Hola gente, me podrían ayudar a traducir esta oración?, por favor...
*il y a le salon au bout du couloir ....*

Gracias ...


----------



## luramire

¡hola!
por ser frances no estoy seguro de que este bien traducido pero lo intento
el salón /el cuarto de estar está al final del pasillo
el pasillo da al salón
le salon es el lugar donde se reune la familia para descansar y muchas veces donde ven la tele.
Disculpe por los errores de traduccion


----------



## Lucatw

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda...

Le salón también puede ser La Sala en castellano, tal como lo llamamos en mi país ... 

Saludos..


----------



## tom29

Buenas dias

Tabmien podriamos decir : el salon esta al cabo del pasillo.

Un saludo


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

No, tom26, eso no tiene sentido, no tiene ningun significado en castellano


----------



## tom29

Al cabo no es : au bout de ?

Alguien me podria explicar cual es la diferencia entre "al cabo" y "al final" por favor ?

Gracias


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Al cabo es algo mas impreciso que al final
Al final es mucho mas preciso

Al cabo suele referirse a un espacio temporal
Al cabo del tiempo llegamos a donde queriamos

Deberian de precisarte mas pues existe alguna relacion pero en esa expresion no es correcto.


----------



## tom29

Entonces, "al cabo" no se puede referir a algo de espacial al reves de "al final" ?

Me equivoco quiza ?

Gracias por aclararme.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Es algo complejo de explicar pero en cada situacion puedes saber que usar. Si sabes que es al final exactamente si al final, pero si sabes que fue en un momento determinado en el futuro, que coincidira con el final (o no pero del contexto indica final), dices al cabo del tiempo
Chungo de explicar, a ver si alguien se moja en esto


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

Yo os daré una visión personal de la cosa, no sé si es muy ortodoxa...

Para mí un "cabo" es una extremidad de algo, de un palo por ejemplo, y después no hay nada más, el vacío. Aquí acaba todo. 

El final es donde termina algo, pero otra cosa completamente distinta puede empezar a continuación que tome el relevo. Final del pasillo y principio del salón.

A ver qué dicen los demás, porque seguro que lo que digo no es ideal. 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Para poder aclarlo todo la RAE dice lo siguiente:
*1.* m. Cada uno de los extremos de las cosas.
*2.* m. Extremo o parte pequeña que queda de algo. _Cabo de hilo, de vela._
*11.* m. *fin* (ǁ término de algo).
*12.* m. *fin* (ǁ límite o confín).
*13.* m._ Mar._ *cuerda* (ǁ de atar o suspender pesos).
*16.* m. ant. Parte, requisito, circunstancia.
*20.* m. pl. Diversos temas que se han tocado en algún asunto o discurso.
*al *~*, al *~*.**1.* loc. adv. coloq. Después de todo, por último, al fin.
*al *~* de.**1.* loc. prepos. Después de.
*al *~* de Dios os, *o* te, salve.**1.* locs. advs. Después de mucho tiempo.
*de *~* a *~*.**1.* loc. adv. Del principio al fin.
*llevar hasta el *~algo.*1.* fr. Seguirlo con tenacidad hasta el extremo. _Llevó la disputa, la afición hasta el cabo._
Espero sean de utilidad


----------



## Nellits

Hola quisiera que me ayuden
En esta oracion que vendría a ser au bout de ses "poils"

Une racine de luzerne qui a recruté des rhizobium au bout de ses poils

Una raiz de alfalfa que a incluido a rhizobium...........................

Gracias
Nellits


----------



## Tina.Irun

bout : punta, extremidad.


----------



## prunesita

Qui peut m'aider à traduire la phrase "les formules de colorations normales prennent au bout de 30 minutes" à l'espagnol?
Merci d'avance!!!
Nat


----------



## Michelange

Hola,
creo que es simplemente: al cabo de 30 minutos, después de/tras media hora...
Suerte


----------



## Tina.Irun

Pour "prendre", si se trata de un tinte, suelen decir "actuar" (agir).


----------



## prunesita

¡¡Muchas gracias a los dos!!!


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Pero "au bout de" puede ser "al cabo de", ¿no? O "al final de".
En un texto que estuve leyendo, encontré esto: "Nous serions au bout de nos peines". Creo que sería algo así como: "Estaríamos / Nos encontraríamos al cabo de nuestras dificultades" ( = Habríamos llegado al final de las mismas).


----------



## enbuenromance

entérminos de botánica seria "en el extremo de sus vellosidades"


----------



## selesonex

Buenaaaas!!

Tengo una duda con esta frase:

Je me contentais de faire tourner mes chevaux *au bout d'une longe* dans le rond que papa avait construit.

¿Qué puede significar *au bout d'une longe*? Llevo dándole muchas vueltas pero nada... estoy bloqueado!! Ayuda por favor!! xD.

Gracias a todos!!


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas noches.

Longe = *ronzal* (para los caballos).

Es una cuerda/correa larga.


----------



## selesonex

Muchas gracias Athos de Tracia!!

De todas formas, el problema lo sigo teniendo con *au bout de*. Al cabo de un ronzal, al final de un ronzal... No lo veo claro.A ver si podéis echarme una mano jeje.

Xaooo


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo

*(sujetando) el otro extremo de un ronzal.*

*o .... caballos sujetos/atados al otro extremo de.....*


----------



## selesonex

Ahora sí que sí. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda.

À plus!


----------



## koffixop

Bonjour à tous

J'aurais besoin de traduire "au bout d'un an ..."

J'ai bien pensé à "despues de un ano" mais j'aimerais éviter "despues"

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## esteban

Hola koffixop:


Tu peux dire :


"Al cabo de un año"


Saludos
esteban


----------



## koffixop

Muchas gracias !!


----------

